# Shure Unveils New AONIC Line Of Wireless Noise-Cancelling Headphones & True Wireless Earphones



## jude

Matt Engstrom from Shure contacted me the other day to let me know that they'd be announcing a new line of wireless ANC (active noise canceling) headphones and true wireless earphones called AONIC.

The over-ear Shure AONIC 50 will have 20 hours of battery life per charge, and, as someone who counts heavily on ANC headphones for flying, I am _very_ curious to hear how they'll compete with the likes of Sony's WH-1000XM3 and the Bose NC700. Given that the AONIC 50 is by Shure, I have high hopes.

The Shure AONIC 215 True Wireless Sound Isolating Earphones have a form factor that reminds me of a refinement of the Fostex TM2 form factor. It has MMCX connectors, so you can swap out the earphones with other MMCX-equipped IEMs. The AONIC 215 has up to eight hours of battery life per charge, with an additional three full charges in its case.

I don't have any additional information at this time, other than that they'll be available this spring, and these high-resolution photos:






Shure will be sending us the AONIC 50 and the AONIC 215 at some point prior to the release date, and we'll update with impressions and measurements then.


----------



## joeexp

https://www.whathifi.com/news/shure-aonic-215-true-wireless-earphone-come-with-detachable-buds
The Shure AONIC 215 earbuds promises 8 hours of life from one charge, with the carry case holding three more full charges for a maximum of 32 hours of battery. The wireless earbuds are due on sale in spring and will cost $279


----------



## SupperTime

Looks like you can disconnect the mmxc and just plug those little dacs in other mmxc type iems.


----------



## psikey

Will keep an eye on these for use with my SE846's if they are LDAC BT.


----------



## Sp12er3 (Jan 7, 2020)

will they sell just the mmcx bluetooth adapter instead of including the obviously SE215 there? it looks pretty small, so prob charging it in the case gonna be a problem with other, bulkier MMCX IEM attached, tho i can imagine slightly bigger design on the case would make it more universally compatible for that purpose.


----------



## prawdziwysimone

Yeah, will they sell BT adapters only?


----------



## Matez

SupperTime said:


> Looks like you can disconnect the mmxc and just plug those little dacs in other mmxc type iems.



Looks that way. I'd be happy if they could ditch MMCX in favor of something more reliable though.


----------



## Extorsivo

Wow...i'm realy exited!
Wonder how does the Aonic 50 sound?
They look stable and some parts looks a little bit familiar to me (https://www.head-fi.org/threads/shure-srh940-headband-crack-marley-modification-solution.811485/#post-12657131  :-D).

I hope the sound didnt lost quality because of the fancy look and better materials (looks like metal to me), compared to older SHURE products!


----------



## Havre

It will be interesting. Been looking for a new noise canceling headset. Really like the Dali, but doesn't fit. Hoping this will match, or surpass (even better), the Dali's in sound while having a more intelligent shape.


----------



## PACSman

Matez said:


> Looks that way. I'd be happy if they could ditch MMCX in favor of something more reliable though.


If you don't mind, please tell me a bit more about MMCX reliability.  I ask because I purchased the Fostex TM2 and the MMCX arrived broken from the frame (I returned it).  When I am at CanJam, my brain gets confused because the headphone and spins in the MMCX connector and I can't coordinate the earloops.  I own the JH Audio Layla and have missed out on the MMCX connector experience.

The Aonic 215 looks good in photos and concept.  By the numbering of 215 I would guess it is a low-end IEM and the MMCX allows the user to upgrade.


----------



## Asspirin

They should fire their designers. Especially the MMCX adapter looks hideous. Too many good sounding and good-looking TWS options out there.


----------



## psikey

Asspirin said:


> They should fire their designers. Especially the MMCX adapter looks hideous. Too many good sounding and good-looking TWS options out there.



One persons hideous can be another person beautiful! Humans are a varied bunch.


----------



## corygrapher

I'm so excited about the BT adapter.


----------



## max232

I guess that I'm the only one that wouldn't even consider having a bluetooth receiver that close to my noggin. I'll stick with a cable.


----------



## jaaibananzu

I can't feel but to dislike all the wireless headphones where the batteries are non-user removable (or changeable) or this battery-service costs a lot.
Feels like obsolescence.


----------



## TokyoEvilBird

Got the Aonic 215 yesterday. 

Pro's:
Nice fit to the shape of my ear.
Familiar SE215 sound signature. Cannot tell the difference between wired and wireless. 

Con's:
No forward/back functionality, only play/pause, turn on/off ambience mode and on/off function.
Phone works only on the right ear.

To be monitored:
Charging seems to be broken out-of-the-box.

Use case:
Compared to my Sony WF-1000mx3, the fit is great for me. No fear of losing them while walking or running.
This is not for those who is looking for functions. This feels really industrial and tough.


----------



## Sp12er3 (Apr 4, 2020)

with the 215 aonic looks just like Shure putting their entry into pro tool wireless accessory than a consumer product.... does pro even use the unreliable Bluetooth for anything critical tho? and consumer, for the price... why not just buy a Power Beats Pro?


----------



## jetpacksam

Sp12er3 said:


> why not just buy a Power Beats Pro?



Because a person already owns the 846 and that kicks the holy $#!! out of beats, and RMCE-TW1 is coming soon.


----------



## TokyoEvilBird

Sp12er3 said:


> with the 215 aonic looks just like Shure putting their entry into pro tool wireless accessory than a consumer product.... does pro even use the unreliable Bluetooth for anything critical tho? and consumer, for the price... why not just buy a Power Beats Pro?



Depends on the target audience. You don't want to put SE4xx and above to the Aonic. If you think $200 is expensive with the SE215, with the SE4xxx and above it will drive the price up to $400++. Been using the SE215LE for more than 5 years. It is not the same sound quality as UERR but the SE215 is appropriate for casual use.

After using this for a day, IMO this is stable platform for stage use. Replace the SE215 with your favourite MMCX earpiece (even customs) and you are laughing!


----------



## jetpacksam

TokyoEvilBird said:


> Depends on the target audience. You don't want to put SE4xx and above to the Aonic. If you think $200 is expensive with the SE215, with the SE4xxx and above it will drive the price up to $400++. Been using the SE215LE for more than 5 years. It is not the same sound quality as UERR but the SE215 is appropriate for casual use.
> 
> After using this for a day, IMO this is stable platform for stage use. Replace the SE215 with your favourite MMCX earpiece (even customs) and you are laughing!



Why not. I currently have the 846 on the BT2 and they respond very well.
Other than the obvious volume difference, I can't really tell between wired and wireless on the BT2.
I can't see why the 846 wouldn't be as good on this system.


----------



## ctsooner22

I"m looking at the cans along with the BW PX7's and some others.  I want comfort and portability along with wearing them for a fairly long time around the house.  I am also looking at a pair of Empire Ear's Phantoms as mine were crushed by UPS when shipping them back for something.  I am thinking about those along with a nice bluetooth 5 receiver I found.  I think the can's may be easier, but have to figure this all out as I really want no wires, but still great sound when I do use a cable.  not sure that made sense, but I wish I could just go listen, but that's not happening.


----------



## ahaadam (Jan 14, 2021)

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/shu...-true-wireless-earphones.922667/post-15409653

Agreed, I've seen more aesthetically pleasing hearing aids.


----------

